

What was your last job? - cellis

Why aren't you there. Mine was a jr VB.net dev job that paid about $15hr. I decided that I was better off freelancing for rent and doing a startup than that.
======
rms
Employer: US Airways Group

Position: Co-op Propulsion Engineer

A Boeing 757 leaves somewhere traveling at 500 miles per hour. A ball bearing
falls out and the engine blows up. Now, should we initiate a recall? Take the
number of vehicles in the field (A) multiply it by the probable rate of
failure (B) then multiply the result by the average out of court settlement
(C). A times B times C equals X. If X is less than the cost of the recall, we
don't do one.

~~~
nostrademons
The first rule of Fight Club is: you do not talk about Fight Club!

~~~
Xichekolas
You broke the second rule...

~~~
nostrademons
Damn...

------
elad
Senior Software Engineer at a large co. that was still somewhat connected to
its startup roots. Then it got acquired by a huge co. with a real stifling
culture and it was time to leave. On the plus side, I made good money during
that period, and managed to save a bunch, so now I'm using that to bootstrap
my own startup.

------
mpfefferle
My last job was at a startup (they preferred the term 'early growth faze
company') developing mobile security software. I was in charge of all of the
development efforts and personally built the first generations of the Anti-
Virus, Call Screener, and SMS Spam Filter for SymbianOS. I left because I was
dissatisfied with the non-technical management above me.

------
zach
Working down at the video game plant. Had done some years at different
developers, then found one that was kind of small but ambitious and very
talented. They got bought by the big publisher and eventually the wheels came
off. Good pay, great royalties, but I like the broke-ass startup life better.

------
theorique
Software engineer at a major storage systems manufacturer. It was an
indefinite term contract and they downsized.

------
PStamatiou
intern at yahoo sunnyvale, developing <http://yodel.yahoo.com>

------
leisuresuit
senior systems engineer. that was the last full time job i'm ever gonna have,
i don't care what it takes.

